# Some pics of NO NAME....hehe



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well his head shape and general look remind me of Bailee, so i'll say boy.  Someone on another forum predicted Cookie was a female by the shape of her head so there might be something in head shape. 

And may i just say that in the first two pics especially he looks like the name Touki would suit him cutely. If you don't use that name then it's going in my name bank, along with McNugget, Noodle, etc, and i'll just have to buy another bird.   

PS: Just saw elsewhere  that you're favouring the name Ziggy! That suits him great too.  And it would suit either a boy or a girl awesome so you wouldn't run into problems if you guess the gender wrong.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I've guessed Boy...........now don't ask me why, I haven't got a clue, but I've got a 50% chance of being right, huh? Whatever it is, it's stunning!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

What ever "no name " is no name is beautiful. love the pictures


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Well you already know what I think...lol he looks exactly like Ollie did when I brought him, Ziggy is a good name for him.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Touki would suit him cutely. If you don't use that name then it's going in my name bank, along with McNugget, Noodle, etc, and i'll just have to buy another bird.




Excuses, excuses...


Well, everyone said boy..I guess because it's a baby it has that girly look a little so that's why I thought girl..my first impression was boy too...I just keep getting more confused with each day...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't think you should be asking me whether it's a boy or a girl really..........I've now got a very confused Tiel. LOL!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I don't think you should be asking me whether it's a boy or a girl really..........I've now got a very confused Tiel. LOL!!


You've got a boy!  Too much yellow on that head for a normal gray for it to be a girl.


----------

